# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  hi Folks

## nandu neerukonda

Hi Folks 

This is Nandu from Pune.
Though I know MS Office from last 7years, I just started using macros in excel.
Voila, I am a beginner & expect a lot of help from you guys.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 





If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------


## Mordred

Hello and welcome to the forum!

----------

